# Dirk Keeps Rolling Along



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Nine years ago, Dirk Nowitzki(notes) was being championed as a should-be All-Star by Charles Barkley, in Barkley's first season on TNT's "Inside the NBA."
> 
> Actually, perhaps that's not the best place to start.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Dirk-Nowitzki-keeps-rolling-along?urn=nba,213937


----------

